# 2018 Mid-Week Duathlon Season Report -VERY HAPPY



## Lavender Rose (13 Sep 2018)

Hello all! I don't know if anyone reads my posts, but I feel it could be helpful for others looking to compete in this awesome multi-sport. 

In summary, I am so so happy with how this season has gone. 

This has been my first full year of competing in all 5 Mid Week Duathlon Events (May, June, July, August, September) Last year, because I only felt competent enough to do so. I only competed in August and September so I could not really compare 2017 with 2018.

I am still competing at GoTri distance so 2.5km Run, 15k Bike and 2.2k Run. Many experienced people will say that that is a very short distance, hence the GoTri title. But I am wanting to improve and get my target time before moving up (1hr 15 max - currently at 1hr 21). However, I am doing a slightly longer one-off Duathlon in November which is 3km Run/12.5k Bike/3k Run.

In every event since June, I have been cutting down my times and I finished this season on a pb of 1:21:29! I was so happy to finish on a high, especially after having lower back issues early in the year which made everything very uncomfortable! I also had a couple of run coach sessions which made me realise I needed to work on my footfall and breathing...both of which I am getting better at.

I feel that often where I would lose time would be in the transition from the bike to the final run. So in addition, I have been factoring in 'BRICK' sessions once a week, whereby I do a quick spin on the bike for around 5/6 miles then get home, put the bike in the garden and go for a mile run. I feel this has helped reduce jelly legs and actually I ran the best ever this season on the 2nd run at my last event, so it must be helping!!! 

I have been very lucky this year to have been able to speak to lots of different amazing people talented in running and cycling who have offered lots of help etc - which I have been grateful for and as well as all the support I get from my family (especially my mum who comes with me each time )

So ultimately, I am very happy with this season. I have still around 5 events left which are all running (canicross and road) but then from November I have no events until March/April SOOO... I can really sort out my training as well as focusing on rehab and strengthening. 

I really would encourage people to enter this sport, I feel it definitely makes you feel differently about training and looking after your body. I felt my fitness as improved much more since focusing on running as well as cycling - despite running being my weaker discipline. 

So roll on the rest of the year and hopefully a rewarding off-season training plan


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Sep 2018)

Sounds like you are making excellent progress. Good luck with the off-season training. 

I have been tempted by a duathlon, on the basis that my swimming is so terrible ... It is interesting to see that you can start a modest distances and then work your way up.


----------



## Lavender Rose (13 Sep 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> Sounds like you are making excellent progress. Good luck with the off-season training.
> 
> I have been tempted by a duathlon, on the basis that my swimming is so terrible ... It is interesting to see that you can start a modest distances and then work your way up.



Oh definitely! I don't really care what people think. The distance I do is becoming more popular and it's great to encourage people. I am looking to start swimming from November again to try and even compete in a small distance triathlon next year - but that is very hopeful haha!!

I think the reason I have enjoyed it so much is because I have only concentrated on my own performance - everyone there is very experienced and much fitter etc, so I just feel like I couldn't compete with them anyway. I just focus on me and I have found that has made me much more positive and focused.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Sep 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am still competing at GoTri distance so 2.5km Run, 15k Bike and 2.2k Run. Many experienced people will say that that is a very short distance, hence the GoTri title. But I am wanting to improve and get my target time before moving up (1hr 15 max - currently at 1hr 21). However, I am doing a slightly longer one-off Duathlon in November which is 3km Run/12.5k Bike/3k Run.



That's shorter, not longer 

I have thought about a few dualthlons, because like others I swim like a brick. The popular one around here is off-road, but not enough to justify my full-susser a CX bike would be best, which I don't own (yet). I am a reasonable cyclist but a crap runner (5 minute k's) so would probably feel a bit outclassed. Canicross sounds fun, but again I don't have the right equipment and I don't think my cat would be a suitable swap.


----------



## Lavender Rose (13 Sep 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> That's shorter, not longer
> 
> I have thought about a few dualthlons, because like others I swim like a brick. The popular one around here is off-road, but not enough to justify my full-susser a CX bike would be best, which I don't own (yet). I am a reasonable cyclist but a crap runner (5 minute k's) so would probably feel a bit outclassed. Canicross sounds fun, but again I don't have the right equipment and I don't think my cat would be a suitable swap.



When I meant longer....I meant the run was longer hehe


----------

